# Photos for conservation



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I was showing a photo I took of one of my D. leucomelas to a client today and she thought it was beautiful. Which got me to thinking. Most of us are interested and concerned about the conservation in the wild of these animals. And I have seen some stunning photos that members here have taken, not necessarily only dart frogs.

What if Dendroboard had a section where people could upload their photos, where they could be sold, with the money going to organisations that are working to protect dart frogs (and other animals) and their environments?

Is it a brilliant idea? Idiotic? I'm curious what people think.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

That actually sounds like a decent idea. I'd be buy from it. The only problem is how would we know people use the profit for that?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Pacblu202 said:


> That actually sounds like a decent idea. I'd be buy from it. The only problem is how would we know people use the profit for that?


I have no idea 

But there are a few well known people here who are affiliated with conservation groups, I'm sure they'd have a better idea of the logistics involved.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Not many views or comments... should I preposterous this somewhere else? Thunderdome maybe?


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

This might better go in Science and Conservation.

That said, I think TWI would be a good organization to work through. It would probably have to be that someone would have to take control of a central account on SmugMug or something similar and folks with photos email the person in control with the photos to load onto SmugMug. Then it could be sold through that account and funneled to the org.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm going to ask a Mod to move this to Science and Conservation.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

jacobi said:


> should I preposterous this somewhere else?


LOL! Spellcheck strikes again...


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

I would buy pictures. I need pictures for my stuff.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/other-classifieds/82791-photo-rights-vendors.html


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey thanks for linking that!


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

another cool thing would be getting a yearly photo book of the best pics of the year and just run it off of amazon's self-publishing arm. The money could go back into conservation and the broader world could get access to all these great pics

just a thought


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

The above idea is neat. I would also like to mention that people have done calenders, and dendrobates.org sells pictures for their work.

I'd be interested. Maybe TWI could run something, and people could submit pictures for it.


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

just sayin':
https://kdp.amazon.com/self-publishing/help


----------

